#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > مشکل: مشکل با سرچ گوگل کروم و دادن خطای SSL

## tahaali9095

با سلام
چند روزی هست هرچی گوگل کروم رو سیستم نصب میکنم نمیتوانم به سرچ  گوگل رفته و پیغام خطای زیر میدهد
چندین بار کروم را دوباره نصب کردم اما هر بار این خطا میادش
ممنون میشوم جهت رفع خطای زیر راهنمایی نمایید:
ERROR.jpg

باتشکر

----------

*nekooee*,*sohil62*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
تاریخ کامپیوترتون درست هست؟
لطفا در این موارد هیچوقت اولین اقدامتون نصب دوباره نباشه ، باید اول مشکل را ارزیابی کنید. چنین مشکلی قاعدتا هر چند بار نصب کنید برطرف نمیشه.
مشکل از جای دیگر هست.
شما اول لطفا تاریخ رو چک کنید اگر درست بود بگید تا من دوباره راهنمایی کنم.
موفق باشید

----------

*mavaramat*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلامآقای نکوئی 
تاریخ به صورت زیر بودش :
یعنی 2014/ 9 /11 البته اکر اشتباه نکنم
ممکنه از آنتی ویرس باشه؟ دیروز بیت دفندر نصب کردم

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

الآن 2/23/2014 هست. لطفا تاریخ را اصلاح کنید ببینید درست میشه؟

----------

*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## tahaali9095

ضمن تشکر از شما
سیتسم در محل کاره ، 
فردا تنظیم و پست خواهم زد

----------


## golelaleh

*با سلام
دوست عزیز، این پیغام خطا مربوط به Certificate سایت هایی است که با https آغاز می شوند؛ به این دلیل که برخی مرورگرها، Certificate این سایت ها را شناسایی نمی کنند، چنین پیغامی نمایش داده شده و سپس Error می دهد. برای رفع مشکل، با مرورگرتان به آدرس زیر بروید:

http://ca.mit.edu/mitca.crt

سپس هر سه گزینه ی موجود را تیک بزنید. یعنی سه گزینه ی زیر:

Trust this CA to tdentify web sites
Trust this CA to tdentify email users
Trust this CA to tdentify software developers

پس از تیک زدن این سه گزینه، OK کنید.
اگر باز هم مشکل ادامه پیدا کرد، توصیه میکنم برای رفع مشکل از مرورگر فایرفاکس استفاده نمایید که هرگز چنین مشکلی را ندارد. پس از نصب و اجرای مرورگر فایرفاکس، به سایت ca.mit.edu/mitca.crt مراجعه کرده و کارهای گفته شده را انجام دهید تا مشکلتان رفع شود. البته اگر در فایرفاکس پس از مراجعه به سایت مذکور و تیک زدن گزینه ها، مشکلتان ادامه پیدا کرد، می بایست در سایتی که این مشکل را دارید، روی I Understand the Risks کلیک کرده و سپس Add Exception را بزنید. پس از آن روی Get Certificate کلیک کرده و پس از چند لحظه روی Confirm Security Exception بزنید.

آدرس دانلود فایرفاکس:

https://download.mozilla.org/?produc...win&lang=en-US

-----------

در مورد نمایش پیغام خطا در زمان نصب افزونه ها باید عرض کنم که برخی افزونه ها روی نسخه های دیگری از مرورگر شما نصب می شوند و در واقع با نسخه ی فعلی مروررگرتان سازگار نیستند و برای نسخه ی فعلی مرورگرتان منتشر نشده اند. برای رفع این مشکل، می بایست نسخه ای از مرورگر گوگل کروم را نصب کنید که با افزونه های موردنظرتان بیشترین سازگاری را داشته باشد.

موفق باشید*

----------

*nekooee*,*sohil62*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
از راهنمایی های دوست عزیزمون تشکر میکنم. ولی توصیه میکنم در حال حاضر فقط تاریخ را ابتدا تنظیم کرده و به من اطلاع بدین. سرتیفیکیت گوگل مشکلی ندارد ولی ایران فعلا https را از طریق ویرایش dns ها بسته و آن را فروارد میکند روی http احتمالا شما که https گوگل رو باز کردید از نرم افزار فیلتــــرشکــــن یا لینک های خاص استفاده کردید. برای همین اول تاریخ را چک کنید اگر درست بود من باز راهنمایی کنم چه کار کنید. شاید بعضی از کارها موجب از بین رفتن پیام شود ولی در حقیقت روی اصل موضوع سرپوش گذاشته میشه در حالی نباید برای گوگل خطای سرتیفیکیت بدهد.
گوگل به دلیل اینکه هزینه پرداخت کرده برای ثبت سرتیفیکیت و یک دامنه خاص هست هیچ وقت به شما پیام نمیدهد که مثل سایتهای ایرانی یا بعضی سایتهای دیگر که https هستند ، با سرتیفیکت اون موافقت کنید در حقیقت هر سایت https دیگر هم میتونه با هزینه این کار رو بکنه... ولی سایتهای معمولی اینکار رو نمیکنند.  هر موقع چنین پیام هایی برای دامنه های خاص میبینید سعی کنید سریع اوکی نکنید و بدونید در معرض هک یا خطر سیستمتون قرار گرفته. چون شما به یک صفحه دروغین متصل خواهید شد
موفق باشید

----------

*niki172*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## jasonp

با سلام 
دویستان نکاتی ک گفتین درستن .ولی راحدترین وعملی ترین کار تنظیم ساعت درست باشه فایروال هم آف باشه :ی مرورگر فایر فاکس باز کنید مثال سایت گوگل را باز کنید وبعد آدرس رو کپی کنید روی گوگل کروم درست میشه .من هر وقت گوگل کروم تازه نصب میکنم همین پیغام رو میده وبه همین صورت درست میکنم 
IMAG_0261.jpg

----------

*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام 
تاریخ را تنظیم کردم:
2014 24 02
سپس پیام زیر را آنتی ویروس بیتدفندر داد:
22.jpg

و مشکل فعلا حل شد و به راحتی از طریق گوگل کروم وارد سرچ گوگل میشوم
با تشکر از  آقای نکوئی و دیگر همکاران

----------

*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## jasonp

*don,t show this notification again
تیک این گزینه رو بزنید بعد پنجره رو ببندید .*

----------

*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

اون پیام میگه که آپدیت شما مربوط به هفته گذشته هست و به دلیل تغییر تاریخ این اتفاق افتاده یا آپدیت نشده به هر حال. یکبار دیگه که آپدیت کنید اون پیام رو نمیده.

همانطور که دیدید ، مشکل شما فقط ساعت بود. دوستان دیگر دقت کنند وقتی کاربران سوالی دارند خیلی به سوال توجه کنند و نزدیک ترین جواب صحیح رو پیشنهاد بدند و راه حلهای سخت تر و پیچیده تر را برای آخرین پیشنهاد باقی بگذارید
موفق باشید

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mohsen++*,*niki172*,*sohil62*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

